
Ask HN: What are some examples of Microservices? - wayan
I hear about microservices a lot. But how micro are these services?<p>Can you please name the services that you have in your microservices architecture?
======
johnmorrison
I built a little service on AWS running on load-balanced EC2 (runs nginx for
HTTPS and an internal Node server which securely performs the operation) with
a simple API that takes integers and returns the integer plus 1. It's pretty
useful for whenever I need to perform addition by one in another web app.

